# Aristo-Craft 11145 - 31" circle track



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there a place I can get the 31" diameter Aristo-Craft track that's got the best price?

I have a tiny live steam Hielscher Pepper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FAZNq7YrI4 and I'd like to get a really small track to run it on. The 31" circle seems ideal. 

Also willing to buy second hand if anyone has some they'd part with.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Train-Li dual rail bender and bent 2 pieces of 8 foot rail into a circle and it came to 29 inches center to center. 
I run short 2 axle LGB and HLW cars behind a USA trains motor block kit dashed mining slug. 
Only 1 rail clamp used on each rail, no power loss ever, and never comes apart!! Makes for a real neat portable RR!!


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan, I had read an older post that you had done this. Sounds great. Only problem is it looks like the Train-Li rail bender is $335. 

Were you able to add ties to your circle? Any photos? What was the total cost in parts?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd call around the (few) Aristo dealers and see if someone has it. I always call Robby at RLD hobbies first, he knows all the other dealers too, I believe. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*R&G Railroad Co*








15314 Black Shadow Dr. Moreno Valley, Ca 92551


1-951-242-4258 phone, 1-951-247-8395 fax


[email protected]




Try here, they were the last source I knew had them. Aristo now sells direct only so you could also get them there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a web site: *http://www.randgrailroad.com/* but the only inventory listed seems to be for the overhead layout parts.

I will also mention that I have worked on one of these "circles" and the rail gaps were kind of a mess... I trimmed them down to match, and then numbered the sections so you put it back together in the same order.

Some of the gaps were almost 1/4".

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: R&G Railroad Co, you need to call them on the phone, last person I referred to them, said the guy had to go out to his storage and physically look for them, so I dont think they are listed in any online stocks, it seams more like this is extra stuff they happened to have on hand. 


I do know if you FIND one I would BUY it, these could go bye-bye without any warning, Aristo lists they have this in stock, and on sale







to boot!


http://www.aristocraft.com/search.a...;search=GO


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I took your suggestion and I called R&G but they said they haven't had that small radius track in years.

I wound up ordering directly from Aristocraft. Strange thing is, their price went up a few dollars since last night when I was looking at it on their website. Hopefully they'll really have it in stock and be able to ship. Looking forward to trying the small live steam on it.

Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah funny isn't it? Its like the AC site recognizes that you've been there, and if your looking again assumes if your returning your interested, and raises the price a little? Hmmm. 

Thats too bad R&G doesnt have it anymore, guess the guy I sent there must have got the last one. At least AC reissued it again.

Anyway, for the track, if you can I would recommend mounting it to a 3x3 plywood base or 3' round loose tabletop, it makes keeping the track aligned something not to have to worry about. I bought a 3' round unfinished tabletop to mount the track to, added some simple pads under so it could be put on a larger table for display, and added a handle on one end. If its for live steam and you not planning scenery you can just hang it on the wall from the handle when not in use.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, look around for a club that will loan you a rail bender... then get some "flex track" and bend it up. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Vsmith, the 3' round table top idea is great. I'm definitely going to look into doing that.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Vsmith, funny thing about what you said... The track went up another $2 today?!?!?!

Chris


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris
The price of the track is the same as I paid one month ago!
Tom


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"Yeah funny isn't it? Its like the AC site recognizes that you've been there, and if your looking again assumes if your returning your interested, and raises the price a little? Hmmm. .." 
LOL

btw, try that theory out on an item you're totally uninterested in, and look at it 3-5 times, get back to us what you see happen !! Anything is possible these days as seen with coding involved in malware, viruses, consumer purchase tracking, tracking of your internet 'surfing', etc. 

imho, doug c


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The train-Li bender is for dual rail mounted in the ties and bends both rails with ties attached. Bends are made in increments and when finished the inner rail is cut as it will be longer than the outer rail. rail clamp was used to join rails and to make the power connection. 
No gaps as each rail is a circle!! 

Cost is 2 8 foot rails and a pack of 10 ties (you only need 8 but these are sold in packs of 10). 
Ties were available in more than 5 colors (Black, brown, grey, white, red, green, blue, pink) and either concrete style (least expensive) or Train-Li (Brown only). 

Call train-Li for cost, biggest issue would be shipping for 8 foot rail. You might be better off with 4 sections of 5 foot rail (lower shipping cost) and the circle would be bigger giving less wear and tear on the rolling stock wheels.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I observed the same gaps that Greg did and decided to replace the rigid clamps with traditional rail joiners. This allows the rails to "float" in the tie strips a little more to even out the gaps. I then held the sections together on a temporary basis with some small zip ties. Similar to what Greg did, I did a little file work on the rail ends too. The shot above shows the track before I did this.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW I don't think everyone read that the OP has already ordered the circle from AC. 

As someone who HAS bent my own 32" circle I can tell you from experience the very few issues that come with opening the AC circles box and putting it together FAR outway the issues of bending measuring remeasuring cutting attaching the rails and ties. Circle this small take ALOT of careful attention, one too short cut and your screwed, using plastic ties mean you can very easily under gauge the rails, very crucial not to do this on such a tight curve. I have a few of these AC circles now and I will take the prefab circles ANYDAY over hand-bending headaches. 

I found using Hillman Clamps worked far better than ACs clamp. The issue with ACs clamps is that instead of pressing the clamp against the rail like Hillman, their is a screw but when your tightening the screw it rotates against the rail effectivley pushing the joint apart, so you have to tighten the rotating side first then tighten the other with should now pull the rail joint together. I practice I found I had to readjust the joiner 2 or three times before I got a good joining. So in later circles I dumped the AC clamps and used the Hillmans, one shot nice and tight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes he ordered it, from Aristo, but many people have told me it is out of stock at Aristo, and he does not know if he is getting it or not. 

Victor, I'll bet a buck it is out of stock now. 

By the way, do you ever make it down to San Diego? Have some "bashing" fodder you might be able to use. 

Greg


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg
As of this moment, it shows in stock at Aristo-craft.
Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg, 

SD is a bit out of the way for me, I haven't been down that way in years. I would love to check out that big birdfarm museum USS Midway down there in the bay, but I haven't even made it out to the USS Iowa and that's right in my own backyard. 

I will be at the BTS next weekend, and hopefully at the next GTE in Costa Mesa in Sept.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll hook up with you sooner or later Victor! 

Tom, yes, it shows in stock and several people have commented that they were out anyway. The Aristo system is notorious for being inaccurate. 

We'll know soon from Chris' experience. 

Greg


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

I received my 31" diameter circle track from Aristocraft last night. They sent it out right away with a tracking #.

I put it together and have about a 3/16" gap on one rail. I'll do as suggested and try some of the better rail joiners to see if I can get it together without any cutting.

Chris


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg
I think you owe Victor a buck.
Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gladly.... Victor, remind me at the November show! 

Chris, might be better to trim the ends a bit... I fought with one of these circles and the rails just aren't the right lengths.. trimmed them and it was much better. 

Greg


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill C., do you have any info on that tunnel in your photo? Did you make it or buy it? I've been looking for a G-scale tunnel for 4' diameter curve track and haven't found much.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a bit late but just in case someone else is looking for one there is a 31" circle of track ending today 6\3 on Ebay. 
I bought one last year and it also had a large gap when it was all together but instead of cutting it I repositoned the rail to spread the gap to the other joiner areas so now my train will clickety clack over it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't find the ebay auction, must be sold. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it ended a little after noon my time, $45.44 + shipping, pretty good price compared to what Aristo wants today. I thought of bidding but already have one of them squirreled away.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

It seems such a shame to me to think some of us may be bidding against one another! I guess it can't be helped, though...(?)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, at $45 I think there was no real conflict. Also, many of us will tell our buddies he is bidding on something so we don't war with each other. 

By the way, that is a very long signature... Kinda hard to read... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO the price it went for is near where it should be. I almost bid but believe it or not, the 31" circle is alot harder to find room for than a 21"circle, and I want to try something first with the two circles I already have. They are alot more versatile. Hopefully the buyer is also planning a pizza and that we'll see it here.


----------

